
Show HN: An Open-Source iPad Calculator and Why Your App Won’t Make Any Money - bko
https://medium.com/ml-everything/a-free-open-source-ipad-calculator-and-why-your-app-wont-make-you-any-money-41eb5bd30d0e
======
O1111OOO
> I would like to contribute to a series of non-monetized open source apps.
> Its possible that many truly free apps exist and I just cannot find them.

This is the biggest gripe I have with the (android) app store's search engine:
You can't filter by license, by ads and other... I really like the filtering
done by both sourceforge[0], alternativeto[1] and similar in this regard.

[0] [https://sourceforge.net/](https://sourceforge.net/)

[1] [https://alternativeto.net/](https://alternativeto.net/)

------
matt_the_bass
“So if you’re not going to make any money on ads, you may as well open-source
your app.”

Great point!

